# Warranty on American RVs



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been advised that the three year warranty on their vehicles advertised on the Fourwinds web site is not applicable to R/Vs purchased outside the US.

Should the website that can been viewed by non US customers therefore not say this? Where does this stand in the UK as far as Trading Standards is concerned? 

Are there any US manufacturers that do give warranty on their vehicles that are purchased in the UK?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.

If you purchase from a dealer you will get a warranty with the RV. You should also get the balance of the chassis manufacturers warranty as well (mine is a Ford chassis which has a 3 year bumper to bumper warranty and is valid worldwide).

If you import your own from USA you dont get a warranty except on the chassis.

Hope that helps. Im selling a really nice 30 foot 3 slide B+ class less than 1 year old if your interested!!

Cheers


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Dazzer I have sent you a PM!


----------

